# Flags on the 48 - 2004



## Greg (Jul 6, 2004)

FOT48 said:
			
		

> On September 11th, 2001 the consciousness of United States of America was inexorably altered by an unprovoked and unjustifiable act of terrorism so far reaching in its scope, that our country will not soon heal from this wound. Thousands of innocent lives were lost in a fleeting moment as families still try to piece together their shattered lives and return to some semblance of normalcy.
> 
> We in the hiking community would like to honor those fallen heroes by flying the American flag atop of all 48 four thousand foot and higher mountains in New Hampshire on Saturday, September 11, 2004. By demonstrating our steadfast unity as Americans and as hikers, we hope to express our unwavering support to the families and to the communities whose losses are beyond comprehension and whose sacrifices will forever remain in our hearts.



For more information, see:

*Flags on the 48 - September 11, 2004* 


Join the annual September 11 memorial hike to raise 
the American Flag on all 48 New Hampshire 4000'ers.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2004)

Just an FYI. Currently, there are 5 peaks that still need coverage:

West Bond
Cannon
Galehead
Owl's Head
Wildcat D

18 days to go...


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2004)

Just an FYI - I saw that Lincoln and Middle Carter just opened up:

http://forums.flagsonthe48.org/viewtopic.php?t=1650


----------



## pedxing (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm really glad that people who can't take their peaks are cancelling in advance and that the information is being relayed so other people can step up.  Great work Greg and everyone else on the team!


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2004)

What great weather this weekend. The reports and images from FOT48 2004 are coming in fast and furious. Check them out:

*Flag Summit Reports*
*Flag Image Albums*


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow - !!  What great pictures!  You guys did a great job and are fine Americans....... :beer:


----------



## Schuyler (Sep 13, 2004)

It was a great day! The weather was fine and it was so nice to see all of you at the grill   

It was kind of quiet way up north on Cabot and it allowed the the real purpose for being up there to sink in. Kinda sad. Let us not forget what happened, and also keep in our thoughts all the men & women out there serving and dying for our Country.

Looking forward to next year!
Sky


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2004)

When I first saw the idea here on AZ, I thought it was great.  Looking at the photos sent tingles up my spine--what a great idea.  I was glad to see a BSA troop getting in on the action, too.  Had I not been tied up that AM, I would have been on a peak as well with a flag.  Saturday was a quiet day as it was and should have been.  

A pretty    day, but good for reflection as to where this country has been and where it is going.  Next thing:  participate in the upcoming presidential race and vote on November 2nd regardless of party affiliation.  Remember, this county was built on consenus and compromise, not bitter divisiveness.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2004)

Stephen received confirmation that a flag was flown on every one of the 48 4000'ers last Saturday:

http://forums.flagsonthe48.org/viewtopic.php?t=1704

Thanks to all that participated!


----------



## Mr. X (Sep 16, 2004)

Kudos to all who made the effort to participate this year.  I joined a team at a summit this year.  It was spectacular, the flag on Adams was exceptionally cool!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2004)

The pics posted so far are fabulous:

*FOT48 2004 Gallery*

The mysterious Mr. X joins us! Welcome.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmm ... that narrows down Mr. X to one of a little over a hundred possibilities.

Now if he actually *saw* the Adams flag, as opposed to seeing a picture, that reduces it even further.

 8)


----------



## Mr. X (Sep 16, 2004)

Glad to be here!  It was about time I got down with alpinezone.  The *Pictures* of the flag on Adams were awesome!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 16, 2004)

Is Mr X related to Racer X ?


----------



## Mr. X (Sep 16, 2004)

-Negative-


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Sep 19, 2004)

Ahhhhh, the elusive Mr. X is now in the Zone.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 9, 2005)

*2005 Trek*

Anyone going to participate in this event? 

If it is good I may take a hike up Cannon or Lincoln... :idea:


----------



## Stephen (Sep 9, 2005)

I will. Right now all 48 peaks have coverage. We are about 250 strong on the 48 peaks.

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: 2005 Trek*



			
				Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Anyone going to participate in this event?
> 
> If it is good I may take a hike up Cannon or Lincoln... :idea:


I think Team Frodo is doing Lincoln this year. I'd like to meet him, but unfortunately, I'm going to be pushing top soil around my yard this weekend...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: 2005 Trek*



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Charlie Schuessler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good..you only get one chance to for good soil before that grass grows.


----------

